# Just got a new toy! Yayy



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

Guess what it is!! Shouldnt be too hard....:bigsmile:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Microphone? :bigsmile:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks ie the same Mic case I have for my Behringer.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

either Behringer mic or the mic that came with the DD series subwoofer :nerd:


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

yes indeed!! its the ecm8000, cant wait to use it ! I'm waiting for the Tascam us-144!


----------

